# NIC teaming



## paulfrottawa (Dec 1, 2008)

The process of grouping together several physical NICs.

Once there was a how to. I thought it would always be there but its gone. Is this still possible with Freebsd?


----------



## Alt (Dec 1, 2008)

Im dont used this feature myself, but i think this must help you:
man trunk
man ng_fec


----------



## lme@ (Dec 1, 2008)

You're looking for lagg(4)


----------

